

Startup Quote: Tim O’Reilly, founder, O'Reilly Media - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3565600252

======
raychancc
You have to pay attention to money, but it shouldn’t be about the money.

\- Tim O’Reilly (@timoreilly)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3565600252>

